# Indramat, Informationen, Software ?



## Garog (15 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe demnächst "nebenbei" an einer Anlage in der sich Indramat-Steuerungen/Umrichter/Controller befinden zu tun.

Hier mal zwei Bilder











Da diese Gerätschaften noch von vor meiner Zeit sind, sind diese mir auch gänzlich Fremd.
Zu finden im Internet ist da leider nicht viel.
Der eine sagt es sei eine CNC Steuerung der andere es wäre eine normale Servosteuerung. Ich persönlich gehe aufgrund der Anlage eher von einer Servosteuerung aus, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Kann von euch jemand etwas mit den Dingern anfangen und mir vielleicht sagen mit welcher Software / Schittstelle ich mit dem Laptop an die Geräte komme.

Davor befinden sich noch zwei Geräte die ich mal als Filter und Leistungsteil/Zwischenkreisversorgung ansehe 
NAM 1.3-15 und TVD 1.3-15-03

Wäre euch um jedes bisschen Info dankbar


----------



## marcengbarth (15 Februar 2009)

Hallo,

mit IndraWorks von Rexroth solltest du auf die Dinger zugreifen können. Die müssten eine serielle Schnittstelle haben, entweder als Sub-D oder Mini-Din.


----------



## HaDi (15 Februar 2009)

An diesen Modulen wirst du keine PC-Schnittstelle finden. TDM1 sind Servoregler für MAC-Motoren mit analoger Drehzahlsollwertschnittstelle.
Die Bilder stammen vom Anpassmodul, das auf dem TDM aufgesteckt ist, darin befinden sich Widerstände und Kondensatoren zur Anpassung des Motors an das Leistungsteil.
Außer den TDM muss es da auch noch ein TVM-Modul geben, das ist das Versorgungsmodul, welches den Zwischenkreis einspeist und die Hilfsspannungen erzeugt ähnlich einem U/E-Modul bei Simodrive.
Wer die Module ansteuert, kriegst du heraus, wenn du die KLemmen E1/E2 zurückverfolgst, das ist der analoge Drehzahlsollwert. Das kann dann sonstwas sein, Hauptsache es kommt ein analoger Drehzahlsollwert raus (+/-10V).

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Garog (16 Februar 2009)

hmm... stimmt.. das fehlt die Steuerung.
Ich habe auch schon eine Idee wo die sein könnte. Allerdings ist die gerade 400km weit weg. Bin morgen aber wieder Vorort. Dann kann ich mehr dazu sagen.
Da steht mir nämlich das nächste riesen Problem ins Haus....:sb12::icon_frown::icon_cry:


----------



## Knaller (12 März 2009)

*Indramat*

Bei den Bildern handelt es sich um Mod-Module.
Einstellung der Drehzahlbewertung und P I Beschaltung Tachofilter.....
Alles schön mit Widerständen und Kondensatoren...
Wenn ein Spezi dran war noch so ein paar Z-Dioden für geknickte PI Beschaltung.

NAM ist ein NetzFilter
TVD ist eine Spannungsversorgungseinheit mit integiertem Netzschütz. 
DIe Drehzahlvorgabe kann erfolgen über E1/ E2   oder E3 / 0V  oder E4 / 0V
Die Drehzahl steht aber immer auf dem Modul.
Steuerung kann eine SPS mit Analogausgang sein oder eine CLM Steuerung ( Indramat) usw........

mfg
Bastler

PS kostenlose Hotline nummer  09352 405060
Der Dame am Rohr erklären  ANAX Technik   Abteilung Antriebstechnik  ( Herr Bernard oder Vertreter)


----------



## Knaller (12 März 2009)

*Indramat*

Es handelt sich um "alte" Analog Regler.  
NAM  Netzfilter
TVD Versorgung  Netzeinspeisung mit eingebautem Netzschütz
MAC 112 Antriebsmotor
Auf dem MOD Modul wird mit Widerständen und Kondensatoren das Regelverhalten eingestellt.

Steuerung aus dem Haus Indramat ( Bosch Rexroth) könnte eine CMT; CPS; CFS; oder CLM sein.

Ansonsten eine Steuerung mit Analogauspuff.

PS Servicetelefon 09352 405060  der Dame am Rohr  erklären: alt TEchnik "ANAX"  Herr Bernard oder Vertreter
mfg
Bastler


----------

